# Win Internet verbindungsfreigabe



## js-mueller (29. November 2003)

Hi

ich gehe nächstes Wochenende zu einem Freund auf eine Lan Session.
Der einzige weg ins Internet zu kommen wäre über eine Windows Internetfreigabe.
Gibt es einen weg diese unter Linux zu benutzen?
Ich habe gentoo 1.4 mit dem 2.4.20 kernel.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. November 2003)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie die ICS unter Windows funktioniert. Vielleicht reicht es ja schon, wenn du auf deinem Linuxrechner die IP des Windows-Rechners als Standard-Gateway angibst?


----------



## js-mueller (30. November 2003)

Werd ich mal versuchen, ansonsten nerv ich nächte Woche nochma über den Rechner des Kumpels :-D


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (30. November 2003)

Du kannst mit IPTables alle Pakete die vom internen Netzwerk kommen ins INet  weiterleiten.

http://www.iptables.org

Mit was geht ihr online? DSL, ISDN, 56k?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. November 2003)

Marcus, ich glaube, Randar meinte das umgekehrt. Der internetfähige Rechner läuft mit Windows und ICS und Randars Rechner (Linux) will über den Windows-Rechner online gehen.
Von daher nützt ihm iptables (Kernel 2.4.x) nichts.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (30. November 2003)

:-(  uuups, falsch verstanden. *sorry*


----------



## JohannesR (1. Dezember 2003)

```
# route add -net default gw <IpGateWay> netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1
```
 sollte seinen Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *[...] Vielleicht reicht es ja schon, wenn du auf deinem Linuxrechner die IP des Windows-Rechners als Standard-Gateway angibst?  *


,








































aber trotzdem danke für die praktische Ausführung ... *gg*


----------

